

Akatsuki arrives at Venus, mission's fate uncertain - elptacek
http://www.spaceflightnow.com/news/n1012/06akatsuki/

======
elptacek
Looks like the probe didn't make it:

[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&tl...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.jaxa.jp%2Fpress%2F2010%2F12%2F20101208_akatsuki_j.html)

~~~
hga
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akatsuki_%28probe%29#Orbit_inse...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akatsuki_%28probe%29#Orbit_insertion):

" _The orbit insertion maneuver was confirmed to have started on time. But
after the expected blackout due to occultation by Venus, the communication
with the probe did not recover as planned. The probe was found to be in safe-
hold mode, spin-stabilized state with 10 minutes per rotation._ "

Due to the low data rate in this mode (low gain, I assume unaimed antenna)
it'll take a while to figure out what happened.

